
Facebook recommends psychiatrist’s patients friend each other - killwhitey
http://fusion.net/story/339018/facebook-psychiatrist-privacy-problems/
======
elehack
Moral: don't use users' contact lists to bootstrap or enhance social services.
Barring strong differential privacy implementations, it will cause problems.

Implementing a 'what friends do I have on this service?' feature is one thing.
Retaining that data and feeding it in to the recommender is very likely to
cause this kind of problem.

